# Audi A3 Crank Position Sensor Location?



## BenWearden (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey!
I don't know if I have put this in the right forum thread or not, but here goes.
My Crank position sensor has pretty much burnt out and requires a new one. :banghead: I've purchased a new one, finally!
Can anyone point me in the right direction as to where it is located?

Thanks!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

What year and motor?


----------



## BenWearden (Sep 11, 2012)

Prof315 said:


> What year and motor?


1.6 Sport 1997.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

BenWearden said:


> 1.6 Sport 1997.


Hmmm obviously not a US production car.  Possible that is one of the motors that uses a crank wheel in the rear main seal but I don't know for sure as I have no info on that motor. Sorry


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

BenWearden said:


> Hey!
> I don't know if I have put this in the right forum thread or not, but here goes.
> My Crank position sensor has pretty much burnt out and requires a new one. :banghead: I've purchased a new one, finally!
> Can anyone point me in the right direction as to where it is located?
> ...


AKL motor.
Located next to the oil filter housing (towards the right between oil filter housing and gearbox).:thumbup:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Wouldn't the shape of said sensor help a person figure out where it could fit? And a decent manual would be a great amount of help to anyone wanting to work on their own vehicle.:facepalm:


----------

